# 21.7-pound California bass flirts with history



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

21.7-pound California bass flirts with history
Dixon Lake bucketmouth ranks as the fourth heaviest of all-time

"It released a few eggs before it was weighed and it had apparently laid some eggs the night before," Dickerson said. "It would have been close (to the world record mark of 22¼ pounds) and probably would have definitely been the state record."	

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/s/b_fea_bass_CA_21.7lbs_030604.html


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

HOLY SMOKES !!!!! What a honker !!!!!

That baby would have been hangin on my wall !!


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

TOOOO SWEEETT!!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Now that gives a new meaning to the term "Bucket Mouth."  Wow. I couldn't even imagine the fight that it would give


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

That is a big fish. THat had to be pretty exciting


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Wow! And to think I lived about 25 minutes away from that resevoir but never fished it.....


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Shoot, I've caught one that big before! LOL!


----------

